# Maintien de salaire de l’AM



## Colmar68 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je suis P-E et l’AM de ma fille va être en arrêt maladie pour une période de 3 mois.
Je vis en Alsace où le droit local impose à l’employeur de compléter le salaire de l’AM pendant cette période.
Donc elle va toucher des indemnités de la CPAM que je devrais compléter. Est ce que la complémentaire est obligatoire (IRCEM) pour toutes les AM? Est ce qu’elle doit me transmettre ses bulletins d’indemnisation CPAM et IRCEM afin que je puisse régulariser ?
Car j’ai peur que toutes ces procédures prennent beaucoup de temps et ne suis pas sure de pouvoir tout traiter pour la payer le 30 de chaque mois. 
Et dernière question, je touche chaque mois 94 € de la CAF via pajemploi après la déclaration du salaire…. Est ce que le maintien de salaire se déclare aussi a pajemploi et est ce que je toucherai toujours cette aide pour m’aider à tout payer?

Merci de vos retours


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Je sais que l alsace lorraine a un statut différents des autres départements mais sincèrement j ai jamais entendu parler du faite que vous devez compléter le salaire de votre AM pendant son arrêt maladie
Vous avez un texte de loi ou quelque chose d officiel qui stipule cela ?

3 mois c est quand même long et possible que sa soit prolonger 

Allez vous prendre une autre AM pendant l arrêt maladie de la votre ? 

Est ce que l ircem tiens compte du statut a part de l alsace lorraine aucune idée 
Nous quand nous sommes en arrêt maladie la sécu nous paye a 50 % avec 3 jours de carences et l ircem complète avec 7 jours de carences

Si réellement vous devez compléter le salaire de votre AM je dirais que oui elle doit vous fournir la preuve de ses remboursements sécu et ircem pour que vous puissiez faire le calcul de ce que vous lui devez 

A votre place je contacterais la sécu et l ircem


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Septembre 2022)

Perso j'ai été en arrêt de travail plus de 2 mois il y a quelques années les PE ne me payaient plus puisque la sécu me versait des IJ et l'IRCEM me complétait ! de plus les PE mettaient leur enfant chez une remplaçante en CDD et les PE touchaient la CMG sur son salaire à elle ... donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi lui payer quelque chose ???


----------



## Colmar68 (2 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement en Alsace et en Moselle le droit Local impose à tout employeur de payer à son salarié les 3 jours de carence et de maintenir le salaire. C’est valable pour tous les salariés, pas seulement les AM.
Du coup vous avez l’air d’avoir des connaissances sur l’Ircem, est ce que c’est obligatoire? Est ce que ça complète le salaire des AM en arrêt maladie? À quelle hauteur?
Pendant son absence j’ai une place au périscolaire de l’école…. Je n’ai pas trouvé d’autre AM (et sincèrement, le périscolaire me coûtera moins cher qu’une seconde AM car dans le cas où je doive compléter 50% du salaire, je ne pourrais pas tout payer)


----------



## Colmar68 (2 Septembre 2022)

Angele1982, justement ma question était de savoir comment fonctionne l’IRCEM, savoir si toutes les AM y avaient droit? Et à quelle hauteur ils compensent la perte de salaire…. Cela me permettrait d’évaluer ce que j’aurai également à débourser le cas échéant


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Septembre 2022)

Ecoutez du moment qu'on déclare l'arrêt de travail sur l'IRCEM et qu'on créé son compte je pense oui que toutes les ass mat y ont droit ! perso je n'avais pas perdu grand-chose maintenant je laisse les fortiches des calculs vous en dire plus ! mais vous souhaitez la compléter pourquoi ??? par gentillesse ou parce que cette dame vous l'a demandé ?


----------



## Colmar68 (2 Septembre 2022)

Angele1982 je souhaite compléter parce que d’une part j’y suis obligée, c’est la loi…. Mais également parce que je ne voudrai pas que l’Am de ma fille ait une baisse de revenus.
Merci en tous cas pour vos informations


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Septembre 2022)

C est tout à votre honneur de vouloir que votre AM n ai pas de perte de salaire 

A votre place j appelerait ircem pour savoir a quelle hauteur votre AM sera remboursée et surtout dire a votre AM si ce n est pas encore fait de se crée un compte sur le site de l ircem et d y renseigner son RIB car vous n allez quand même pas payer à votre AM ce qu elle peu toucher de l ircem . 
Et bien sûr elle devra vous fournir toutes ses preuves de remboursement
Mais bon je trouve que ça va être très facile pour elle de tricher car rien ne vous garantira qu elle vous montrera bien tout ses documents de ce qu elle va toucher de la sécu et de l ircem


----------



## Colmar68 (2 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour votre retour . J’appellerai l’Ircem lundi comme vous me l’avez conseillé. Bonne fin de journée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Septembre 2022)

De rien 
Si vous le voulez bien donner nous des nouvelles de cette situation svp 
Bonne soirée


----------

